# ATI 9250 woes: fglrx module loaded properly, X startup issue

## Lechium

Hi.

I had finally (thanks to Wedge_ among others) managed to upload fglrx module (among stupid tricks I had to do was enabling AGP support although I have PIC card... yeah...), however now upon X's startup it wount initialize the card and I still get no hardware accel.

The most interesting part of the log is following:

(II) Primary Device is:(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

........

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

........

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:04:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:4:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960) found

[/quote]

My card is on the supported list, i can see it with lspci, yet it doesnt recognize it... what's going on?

Full log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11.6 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux sanzen 2.6.11.6 #10 Mon Apr 25 18:15:43 PDT 2005 i686

Build Date: 17 April 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr 25 18:40:54 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2560 card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2562 card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24c0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24cb card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,0160 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 1002,5960 card 1002,2002 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:04:1: chip 1002,5940 card 1002,2003 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1274,5880 card 1274,8001 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 104c,8024 card 9005,0030 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 14e4,4401 card 1028,8127 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe900000 - 0xfeafffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:2:0) Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Integrated Graphics Device rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xfeb80000/19

(--) PCI:*(1:4:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5960) rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xfe9e0000/16, I/O @ 0xde00/8, BIOS @ 0xfea00000/17

(--) PCI: (1:4:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5940) rev 1, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfe9f0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe9d9800 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfeb7f900 - 0xfeb7f9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfeb7fa00 - 0xfeb7fbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfeb7fc00 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ddc0 - 0x0000ddff (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000edc0 - 0x0000edff (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000eda0 - 0x0000edbf (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xfe9d9800 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xfeb7f900 - 0xfeb7f9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xfeb7fa00 - 0xfeb7fbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfeb7fc00 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ddc0 - 0x0000ddff (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000edc0 - 0x0000edff (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000eda0 - 0x0000edbf (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe9d9800 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfeb7f900 - 0xfeb7f9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfeb7fa00 - 0xfeb7fbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfeb7fc00 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ddc0 - 0x0000ddff (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000edc0 - 0x0000edff (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000eda0 - 0x0000edbf (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

        RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

        MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

        RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

        RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

        FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

        RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

        RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

        RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

        RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

        RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

        RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

        FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

        RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

        FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

        MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

        MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

        RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200* (RV380 3E54),

        MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

        MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

        RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

        FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

        RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

        RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

        RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

        FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

        MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

        MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48),

        RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

        RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

        RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

        RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

        MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:04:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:4:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe9d9800 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfeb7f900 - 0xfeb7f9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfeb7fa00 - 0xfeb7fbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfeb7fc00 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ddc0 - 0x0000ddff (0x40) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000edc0 - 0x0000edff (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000eda0 - 0x0000edbf (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8225df0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe9d9800 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfeb7f900 - 0xfeb7f9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfeb7fa00 - 0xfeb7fbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfeb7fc00 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [22] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000ddc0 - 0x0000ddff (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000edc0 - 0x0000edff (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000eda0 - 0x0000edbf (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [38] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [39] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 4 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960)" (Chipset = 0x5960)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x2002)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xf0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe9e0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xfea00000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS --------

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: d005  Serial#: 859067974

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 14

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.631 redY: 0.328   greenX: 0.275 greenY: 0.600

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.143 blueY: 0.057   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 78.8 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1040  h_sync_end 1136 h_blank_end 1312 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 800 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 6418043U34VF

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: DELL E773c

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) fglrx(0):

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total 0 valid mode(s) found.

(WW) fglrx(0): config file hsync range 31.5-80.5kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-80.50 kHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 60.00-85.00 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1280x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 135MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x960 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 1244816.4 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 1244816.4 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from -1595140.2 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 1178678.8 MHz), 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from -447895.3 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 470817.5 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from -1385258.1 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from -2122926.5 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 391583.9 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from -298596.9 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 620116.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 1846594.6 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from -531713.4 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from -531713.4 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 1292616.2 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz (scaled from -1758192.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz (scaled from -531713.4 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz (scaled from -531713.4 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (101, 101)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000a63

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xfe9d9800 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfeb7f900 - 0xfeb7f9ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xfeb7fa00 - 0xfeb7fbff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xfeb7fc00 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xfea00000 - 0xfea1ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [21] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [22] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [23] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [24] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [25] 0  0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ddc0 - 0x0000ddff (0x40) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000edc0 - 0x0000edff (0x40) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000ee00 - 0x0000eeff (0x100) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000eda0 - 0x0000edbf (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

        [39] -1 0       0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

        [40] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [41] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [42] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

```

Last edited by Lechium on Tue Apr 26, 2005 2:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lechium

cont...:

```

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xf06b1000 (size=0x0794f000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:4:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:4:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0873000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0873000 to 0xb7ce4000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xf0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.10.19

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Feb  9 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11.6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfe9e0000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x00000000 bridge: 0x8086/0x2560

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] could not determine AGP since mode=0x00000000

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0873000 at 0xb7ce4000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,960) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 960)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7227

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

thank you,

Victor

----------

## Wedge_

 *Lechium wrote:*   

> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:4:1) found 

 

This is not saying it doesn't recognise your card, it's just saying you don't have a Device section for the second monitor connector. It's safe to ignore this if you're just using a single monitor. There have been several other people who have had problems getting PCI cards working with the ATI driver, and I don't know if they ever got it resolved. Try toggling "UseInternalAGPGART", just in case that makes any difference, and although I doubt it's causing the lack of hardware acceleration, it looks like your monitor settings may be wrong: 

```
(WW) fglrx(0): config file hsync range 31.5-80.5kHz not within DDC hsync ranges. 
```

Did you try using the "radeon" DRM driver before you disabled it? It should support PCI cards.

----------

## Lechium

Thanks....

I tried changing refresh rate to a much lower one, and that did get rid of complaints, but did nothing for hardware acceleration. I tried messing with AGPGART with low and high refresh ratres, yet that yelided nothing either.

I tried the default ATI DRM driver (you mean Radeon one, in kernel?) w/o fglrx before, but that still provided me with no hardware acceleration...

Do you know of any successful instances of PCI Radeon cards working properly?

wbr,

Victor

----------

## Lechium

*bump*

----------

## Lechium

Any suggestions?

Any cases of Radeon 9250 workig properly for anyone?

wbr,

Victor

----------

## Lechium

*bump yet again....*

----------

## Wedge_

 *Lechium wrote:*   

> Any cases of Radeon 9250 workig properly for anyone?

 

I can't think of any. There were at least one or two people who spent a long time trying but I don't think they ever got anywhere..

----------

## Lechium

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *Lechium wrote:*   Any cases of Radeon 9250 workig properly for anyone? 
> 
> I can't think of any. There were at least one or two people who spent a long time trying but I don't think they ever got anywhere..

 

Ain't life a peach? =(

Thanks for all of your help however.

On a side note what PCI card would you suggest (one that works well with Linux... I dont mind ATI, just as long as the model has a good track record)?

thanks,

Victor

----------

## micmac

I got a 9250 and it just works. But I use the kernel drivers, not the binary ones. If you care you can pm me and we can have a convo @#gentoo on freenode.

Cheers

mic

----------

## Lechium

 *micmac wrote:*   

> I got a 9250 and it just works. But I use the kernel drivers, not the binary ones. If you care you can pm me and we can have a convo @#gentoo on freenode.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> mic

 

Thanks,

(more in PM)

----------

